# ATI tool got stuck at 461mhz core for 20 min



## warlock110 (Feb 10, 2005)

is that normal? i abbort because it didn't report any errors, but it got stuck there for a while, i got a 9550 BTW. and how long am i suppose to run when i'm trying to detect "artifacts" 15min sounds good?


----------



## Fett8459 (Feb 10, 2005)

According to what I know, it checks for artifacts until it finds them. When it finds them, it switches to the heat up mode to stress the card and then checks it again, increasing the time for each ot them. The longer it goes without finding an artifact, the stabler the configuration.


----------



## Christer (Feb 11, 2005)

I think ATI Tool increases by default the heat up period after each phase by 120% each time so after a while it does get quite slow I guess. You could always try it manually and thoroughly test the card at certain stages (or the end)?


----------

